# [W]: Daemons, SM [H]: SM, Cash



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Heya all im looking to buy Metal Daemons and Space Marines, i also have some marines im wanting to trade. Im looking for:

Daemons

A Metal Bloodletter 2nd edition champion's left arm heres a pic http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Hewbear/media/blarmineed_zps5c89f0a2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1 or anyone know where i can get this?
6th ed 40k Codex
Most recent WHFB Codex
A metal great unclean one
A metal metal Nurgle daemon Prince
Metal plaguebearers
Metal nurglings
Any other metal lesser daemons

Space Marines

TH:SS terminators
CML Terminators
2 Landraider Crusaders

And spare TH:SS parts, and CML parts.

I have 10 tactical marines
A scout squad
2 dreadnaughts
A land speeder

I can no longer afford to buy models, but i am willing to trade for IG aswel particually Chimeras, Guardsmen, Karskins, Vendettas.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I still have a GUO and daemon prince if you want to make a cash offer for them


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have 5 TH:SS terminators, make me an offer but any purchase will need to be paid in full before delivery.


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

That would be awesome, ill offer £45 for them both if there both metal and its nurgle prince?


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

And the terminators, i can get em for £10 on ebay, so ill offer £12.50


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

If you can get them cheaper on ebay why wouldn't you just say no?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I believe I have 2 blisters of metal nurglings lying around, will have a look tomorrow. I think there is 10 in each or however many there used to be in those blisters.


----------

